# New vehicles for JTF 2 and Canadian Special Operations Regiment



## MarkOttawa (6 Mar 2009)

A post at _The Torch_,

"War wagons"!?! 
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2009/03/war-wagons.html

based on this story:

$100M deal to provide new vehicles for JTF2, special forces 
War wagons to be built in United States
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/100M+deal+provide+vehicles+JTF2+special+forces/1359060/story.html



> The country's Ottawa-based commando unit will receive a fleet of new war wagons next year in a deal expected to be worth more than $100 million.
> 
> Evaluation of new vehicles for the military's Joint Task Force 2 commando unit, based at Dwyer Hill, and the special operations regiment in Petawawa has narrowed the search to two candidates, both to be built in the United States.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa (26 May 2010)

Further _Torch_ post:

New vehicles for Canadian special forces: "a year late and 40 vehicles short" 
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2010/05/new-vehicles-for-canadian-special.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## GAP (26 May 2010)

Special forces to get 60 high-tech vehicles
Article Link
 Canwest News Service May 26, 2010

Canada's special forces units will be getting new vehicles as early as next year.

Sixty special reconnaissance vehicles will be bought and housed at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa to support special forces units there, in Ottawa and in Trenton, Ont.

The new vehicles are being supplied to the Canadian Special Operations Regiment in Petawawa, which would also provide maintenance support as well as drivers. The high-mobility trucks will be available to various units, such as the Ottawa-based Joint Task Force 2 or to special forces task groups.

Canadian special forces use Humvees in Afghanistan. Brig.-Gen. Mike Day, head of the Canadian Special Operations Forces Command in Ottawa, said the Humvees will be usable until the end of the Afghan mission in the summer of next year.

The new vehicles will likely be a version of the British-designed Supacat Jackal. That vehicle is being built by Lockheed Martin in the U.S. and is being marketed to Canadian and U.S. militaries.
end


----------



## PanaEng (26 May 2010)

I haven't seen many of the videos or pictures of it, but it seems like is lacking in ground clearance - How does it perform off-road compared to the HMMWV?


----------



## GAP (26 May 2010)

Here's some pics that I can find...


----------



## Matt_Fisher (28 May 2010)

There's a good documentary series which is currently hosted on Youtube of British Parachute Regiment Pathfinders in Afghanistan who are using the Supacat Jackal.  Gives a pretty decent idea of what the vehicle is and isn't capable of
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-DBXGOkfTk


----------



## jeepsport (15 Jun 2010)

think they'd be better off with the ELSORV platform ... chop the top, roll cage, mounted weapons etc.

Basically faster, better off-road, and more reliable by the looks of it.

Pics here, http://www.imagereferencedatabase.com/myadmin/photogallery/navigate-242-242-0.html


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jun 2010)

whiskey_tango said:
			
		

> think they'd be better off with the ELSORV platform ... chop the top, roll cage, mounted weapons etc.
> 
> Basically faster, better off-road, and more reliable by the looks of it.


It's still a prototype. Most of the reports I've found, which tend to be US government press releases, are based on the _three_ the US had in Afghanistan. 

Not sure how you're judging reliability from pictures, but the Supacat Jackal's have a _demonstrated_ level of reliability....in operations.

Either way, I'm not a vehicle SME so I really have no dog in this fight.


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Jun 2010)

I am sure it likely came down to who bid on the contract and then who was cheapest with quickest turn around and of course who else was using it etc etc....


----------



## jeepsport (15 Jun 2010)

I guess if it's already in use then it's a step ahead. I'm just looking at the mobility of the ELSORV, the other vehicle looks big and not as mobile, but if it's proven then it's proven.


----------

